#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Format Font Type & Size of Embedded Excel Table in Powerpoint

## NU2vba

Hi All,

I posted this originally on another site so i must apologize for cross-posting if the other site is an affiliate.

I have a master powerpoint file that is frequently updated by several users (both Mac and PC). As users update embedded excel tables, font size/name and shape size changes. I have the code below that changes shape size but need help from the experts to update code to format font size and name.

Thanks in advance!




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

